# Display dBm instead of bars on stock rooted?



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a way to change from the signal bars to the dBm reading? I got used to it on my DX running CM9 and am constantly monitoring it as I live in a rural area and have to use a repeater to get signal in the house. Also I'm just a little bit nerdy like that and like to know what the actual number is


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Flash CM9 or some other custom ROM. Many of them allow you to do this.


----------

